# Volant CAI & Strut Tower Brace Pictures



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

You can see the Blue Filter (without the flange) and the Red one I'm using until They send me the Flange.... for the Blue filter




(hold on, I'm having .JPG issues) :confused


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Here it is...


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks good...did U do the install yourself? Is there any rubbing/clearance issues with the volant air box?


----------



## wakerider017 (Mar 3, 2006)

How does that STB fit? 

You have a M6 right?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Kilboy said:


> Looks good...did U do the install yourself? Is there any rubbing/clearance issues with the volant air box?



Nope, no issues with fitting or rubbing. It's just a matter of gettings in the right place and making it fit. It's tight! and the MAFS needed to be turned 180 and the wiring didn't have much play (some, but not much). But I will say that once it's in, it fits like a glove and there is a BIG difference. I was surprised


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

wakerider017 said:


> How does that STB fit?
> 
> You have a M6 right?



The brace fit great. But I had to, ever so carefully, move the brake fluid overflow bracket (I think that's what it is) forward about 1/8 inch. Nothing else is stressed so I think it'll be ok.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Before and After*

Just in case you were wondering


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Dayum! Brother, that sure is a nice looking car! Love that color! CAI looks great!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

marathonman said:


> Dayum! Brother, that sure is a nice looking car! Love that color! CAI looks great!


Thanks Marathon!  




I love the Blue (and Yellow) as well - Those were my other choices :cool


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Robertr2000 said:


> Thanks Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think they were making the yellow for 06?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> I didn't think they were making the yellow for 06?



HEY! They said that Yellow one was an 06!  :confused 

I like the Yellow ones anyway


----------

